# 7.Schinder(hannes) MTB Super-Bike 2011



## Ellenbogen-Raus (6. Februar 2011)

7. Schinder(hannes) MTB Super Bike in Emmelshausen


Sonntag 22.05.2011
Strecken
Fun 24 km 400 Hm(neu für Einsteiger)
Kurz 35 km 970 Hm
Halbmarathon 65 km 1870 Hm
Marathon 93 km 2560 Hm

Anmeldung geöffnet

weiter infos folgen

auch unter www.Schinderhannes-mtb.de

wir sind heute Teile der Strecke abgefahren,
der Hohlweg zur Krempelsmühle ist wieder frei und einfach genial zu fahren.
Der untergrund ist aber noch schwer zu fahren. bis mai ist aber alles trocken.
sonst brauchen wir ordentlich körner für die verpflegung 

der oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Februar 2011)

oh sehr gut 

bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (15. Februar 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> bis mai ist aber alles *trocken*.
> 
> der oberschinder(hannes)



Danke für die Info - so "trocken" wie letztes Jahr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Februar 2011)

na hoffentlich


----------



## Jabo (15. Februar 2011)

.........200 Anmeldungen bis jetzt !!!! Klasse weiter so


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (17. Februar 2011)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Danke für die Info - so "trocken" wie letztes Jahr?




Bis Mai ist alles Trocken, ob es aber am 22.05.2011 trocken
sein wird, ist bei uns immer fraglich 

Wenn es ganz trocken ist sind viele Fahrer sauer.

Unsere Strecken sind kein Zuckerschlecken(Deshalb so viele gute
Müsliriegel an den VPs,die back ich selbst, weil ich der Müsliriegelbäcker bin)
und wenns mal wieder etwas feucht wird, sollte man schon etwas Kraft in den Beinen haben.


der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (21. Februar 2011)

ich bin auch dabei. 

freu mich schon rießig auf die langstrecke


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (21. Februar 2011)

prima

jeder ist  herzlich willkommen.

Die Langstrecke wird dir gefallen, nicht einfach aber anspruchsvoll 

wir werden noch Teile der Strecke vorstellen.

Termin folgt, aktuelle Infos www.Schinderhannes-MTB.de
newsletter eintragen. da bist du immer auf dem neuesten Stand.

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## branderstier (22. Februar 2011)

Hi Leuts,

habe ich es nur nicht gefunden, wo steht denn was von Rennklassen, Preisvergabe etc.????

Und tschüß


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (22. Februar 2011)

etwas versteckt

Schinderhannes-MTB
dann  mehr Infos

Preise jeder 1. der AK Pokale
Du kannst dir auch die schon gemeldeten Teilnehmer 2011 ansehen .


Ak einteilung wird noch auf der HP oder bei der Anmeldung folgen  , aber in Anlehnung der BDR einteilung.
für weitere Infos steh ich zur verfügung.
die Sonne scheint im Hunsrück, jetzt muß ich ne kl Runde ins gelände.
der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Februar 2011)

...so , auch noch schnell die anmeldung rausgehauen weil jetzt 100% zeit an dem WE 
schlamm ich kommeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (23. Februar 2011)

Schnell anmelden und ein T Shirts ergattern, die es für die ersten 300 bezahlten Anmeldungen gibt.

Fahr langsam um die Strecke zu genießen
oder fahr schnell um zu Siegen
aber fahr so das du heil ankommst.


der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (20. März 2011)

Wir waren heute auf der Strecke unterwegs.
bei herrlichem Sonnenschein.
Alles im grünen Bereich.

Bilder von unserer Belüftung falls es heiß wird.


----------



## Trailfrog (24. März 2011)

Hoffe so ists auch am Renntag


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. März 2011)

Ne Garantie gibs bei uns nicht

aber wir hoffen   Schlimmer wie 2010 kann eigentlich nicht werden ?


Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

Wir können es auch nicht kurzfristig auf Heut vorziehen.(Scherz)          Das ist ein Wetter bei uns. Sonne und Temperatur im Optimalen Bereich.
werd noch ne kl Runde über die Strecke brummen,am Nachmittag.

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## frogmatic (24. März 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Ne Garantie gibs bei uns nicht
> 
> aber wir hoffen   Schlimmer wie 2010 kann eigentlich nicht werden ?



Ich will ja nicht unken - 2010 ist es immerhin weitgehend trocken von oben geblieben...


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. März 2011)

Hallo frogmatic
Da hast du recht. von oben wars nicht so schlimm.

wir suchen heut noch den der bei uns fürs Wetter verantwortlich ist

Aber da muß man durch.

was nicht tötet macht .........

Der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wettermann (25. März 2011)

So ihr lieben ........

darf mich kurz vorstellen.Der ,der fürs Wetter beim Schinder(hannes) MTB e.V.
den Kopf hinhalten muß bin ICH !
Ja,Ja das Wetter beim Schinderhannes,das ist so ein Thema !
Also, Schinder(hannes) = immer Schinder(hannes) Wetter !!!!!
Im letzten Jahr, gut eine Woche vor der Veranstaltung war im Fernsehen und im
Radio in den Vorhersagen wie das Wetter wird nur von Weltuntergang- Wetter
die Rede.
Das hat uns "Gut und Gerne" 250 Starter gekostet !!
Das wird es in diesem Jahr nicht geben !
Sämtliche Vorhersagen im Mai werden von Mir "Zensiert"
Nun also zur Frage wie es den wird,das Wetter ?

ES GIBT SCHINDER(HANNES) Wetter   100%

Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)

P.S. Nicht der Weg ist das Ziel, der Schinder(hannes) ist das Ziel !


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (25. März 2011)

Sieh zu *wettermann*
wenn du 2011, kein angenehmes Wetter bringst, ist schluß mit lustig.

Du darft dann die gesamte Strecke alleine "Abschildern" 
als kleines "Dankeschön"

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Wettermann (5. April 2011)

*Wow......350 Anmeldungen *





Und das 7 .Wochen vor dem Start !
Ach so , es sind noch 35 T.-Shirts zu vergeben
denn es haben noch nicht alle Bezahlt.
Also wer sich jetzt noch schnell anmeldet und Bezahlt
hat noch sehr *GUTE* Chancen auf das *begehrte Kleidungsstück !

Schinder(hannes) = **Mountenbiking

*Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (5. April 2011)

Wir liegen in diesem Jahr Super mit den Voranmeldungen

Wir nehmen auch wieder an der Challenge teil
jetzt PX-Challenge infos unter www.mtb-c.de
das sind jetzt 8 Rennen in unserem Umfeld 
Deutschlands größte Rennserie

Unser Startpaket wurde aufgewertet.
kostenlose Proben von  unserem Ernährungspartner   Immunstabilat.desagt euere Meinung dazu ?


----------



## Wettermann (11. April 2011)

*Wow......... "zum zweiten"* *400 **Anmeldungen  *








So....da habt ihr mal ne kleine Übersicht wer, wo, was,
beim Schinder(hannes) am Start ist !

*Schinder(hannes) = **Mountenbiking

*Euer* Wettermann
*
*Teilnehmer* *10.04.2011*  :Marathon 60 Halbmarathon 120 Kurzstrecke 193 Fun-Strecke 19 

*Teilnehmer* *10.04.2011* :Männer 361 Frauen 31 

*Teilnehmer* *Nationen* eutschland 372 Niederlande 13 Belgien 3 Luxemburg 3 Österreich 1 

*Teilnehmer* *Bundesländer* :                              Rheinland-Pfalz 248 ,                              Nordrhein-Westfalen 72 ,Hessen 35 ,                              Baden-Württemberg 6 ,Bayern 6 ,Saarland 2 ,Berlin 1 ,Hamburg 1 ,Mecklenburg-Vorpommern 1 

*Teams* :Team Sebamed 28,                               MTB Ötzingen 27 ,                              Brexbach-Gemsen 27,                               X-Sport Kastellaun 18


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (12. April 2011)

Das wird super werden,dieses Jahr
bei den Teams ist ja einiges in Bewegung
Toni ist mit seinen "mannen" vorne
Die Ötzinger kommen mit alle Mann.
wer noch zulegen kann sind die Gemsen und X-sport.
warten wirs ab.


----------



## knartzt (13. April 2011)

Hallo,

wie viele Starter werden maximal pro Strecke zugelassen?

Viele Grüße, knartzt


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (13. April 2011)

keine Starterbegrenzung, war noch nie nötig.
verschiedene Startzeiten der 4 Strecken, dann eine einführungsrunde danach ist
das Starterfeld nicht mehr eng zusammen.
auf derStrecke im Normalfall keine Staus. ))

wir waren am Sonntag auf der Strecke unterwegs, es war recht trocken,
selbst die Wasserdurchfahrt im Bereich Daubisbergermühle.
wir hoffen es beleibt so. 
der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## lonleyrider (14. April 2011)

Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht trocken....zumindest nicht von unten!
Schinderhannes ohne Matsch ist einfach nicht der richtige Schinderhannes!
Sollten die Wege trocken sein, dann werde ich beantragen, das die Feuerwehr doie Wege ordentlich naß macht...


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (14. April 2011)

hi lonleyrider

Ok naß von unten, bestimmte abschnitte sind "immer etwas feucht"

wir können auch nachfeuchten  

unsere Ausschilderteams und Aufbauleute(dazu gehöre ich auch)
würden auch mal gerne trockene füße haben.
2010 ist noch in erinnerung, 2 TAGE im Regen durch den Wald und Schilder
stellen und Bänder aufhängen,(war nicht lustig) aber Spaß machts trotzdem.

Es gibt auch Fahrer die trinken ihr Weizen im Ziel gern bei Sonnenschein 
Und auch eins mehr 
wir werden es sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandracer (18. April 2011)

... ich habe mich heute mit einem Kollegen zum 7. Schinderhannes angemeldet !
Ich hoffe es wird so gut wie man hört und gelesen hat


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. April 2011)

nö isses net.....











... viel besser


----------



## Wettermann (18. April 2011)

*An alle Schönwetterfahrer  !*

*
Laut 100 J.Kalender bleibt es Trocken ,und es werden 17 Grad am 22.Mai
Für mehr Wetter ist es noch bissel früh.

@*Sauerlandracer
Seit 7.Jahren fahren wir in Willingen,schön das es einen/zwei
Sauerländer auch mal zu uns verschlägt.
Aber das mit den Waldautobahnen wie in Willingen gibt es
im Hunsrück NICHT  !

*Schinder(hannes) = **Mountenbiking

Der Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)
*


----------



## Sauerlandracer (18. April 2011)

... fahre ja viel Rothaarsteig und Rennsteig ! 
Die Waldautobahn ist ja nur was für Models 

Wir nehmen gerne die 300 km Hinweg in kauf... darf man am Sportplatz Liesenfeld zelten ? Oder doch besser eine Pension ?
Bestehen Duschmöglichkeiten Im Sportheim ?


----------



## Wettermann (18. April 2011)

Also Sauerlandracer ,
Zelten direkt am Sportplatz Liesenfeld ist möglich,auch das Duschen.
Nur das Duschen am Sonntag nach dem Rennen ist so ein Problem.
Wir sind mit Duschen am Sportplatz nicht gerade gut bestückt,
4 km vom Sportplatz ist aber eine Sporthalle mit vielen Duschen.
Diese wird für uns Sonntags geöffnet !
Du ,Ihr könnt euch aber auch gerne ein Hotelzimmer(siehe unsere HP)
nehmen.
Oder ihr Übernachtet im alten Bahnhof in Pfalzfeld in einem Schlafwagen
der direkt am Schinderhannes Radweg liegt.
Von da aus sind es 8 km über den Radweg nach Emmelshausen.

Gruß der Wettermann


----------



## Sauerlandracer (18. April 2011)

... danke für den Tip !
Ich werde das mal ansprechen !


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (22. April 2011)

an die Schinder(hannes) fans.

voraussichtliche Streckenvorstellung am 15.05.2011
10:00 Uhr ab ZAP.

je nach beteiligung, evtl Gruppen aufteilung.

weitere Infos folgen.


Anmeldungen für den 7.Schinder(hannes) bis heute ca 440    wird wohl top werden.

der oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Wettermann (25. April 2011)

*450. Wow*


----------



## Trailfrog (26. April 2011)

Eine Nachmeldung am morgen ist doch definitiv möglich oder?
Oder gibts ein Teilnehmerlimit?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. April 2011)

Trailfrog   

Es gibt kein Teilnehmerlimit..

Nachmeldung bis jeweils eine halbe Stunde vor Start der entsprechenden Strecke.

Warte nicht wie das Wetter wird 

Keine Angst , es ist immer das richtige Wetter  

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Sauerlandracer (26. April 2011)

@ Oberschinderhannes

...könntest du ein paar günstige und gute Pensionen oder Zimmer empfehlen in Liesenfeld ?


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (26. April 2011)

Sauerlandracer

die besten info zwecks übernachtung findest du unter www.Rhein-Mosel-dreieck.de da kannst du auch buchen.
die helfen dir, helfen auch uns bei der veranstaltung.

Ort Liesenfeld ganz in der Nähe vom Startplatz.
auch Baunhöllermühle. 
Orte,Emmelshausen,Gondershausen,Halsenbach nur einige Km weg.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (3. Mai 2011)

... danke für den Tip !
Der alte Bahnhof in Pfalzfeld hatte noch nen Waggon frei 

Also Liesenfeld, die Sauerländer kommen...


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (3. Mai 2011)

gern geschehen  

ihr könnt vom Bahnhof Pfalzfeld mit den Biks über den Radweg nach Emmelshausen
und dann zum Sportplatz Liesenfeld fahren.
sind ca 10 Km,,,, dann seit Ihr schon warm

wir sehen uns am 22.05.

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. Mai 2011)

Ich wär auch gern dabei, suche aber noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Wiesbaden, voraussichtlich für 2 Personen. Mit der Bahn morgens nach Emmelshausen zu kommen, ist ja ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit 
Ist jemand aus Wiesbaden dabei???
Viele Grüße,

Katrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (4. Mai 2011)

Hi Katrin

öffentliche verkehrsmittel ist so ding 



wir haben auch ne Facbook seite. Rhein-mosel-dreieck.
frag da mal nach mitfahrgelegenheit.

wir hoffen es klappt und wir sehen uns am 22.05.2011

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## mac_world (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bleiben die Strecken unverändert gegenüber dem letzten Jahr?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wettermann (4. Mai 2011)

*Ju,Hu Poisen Girl,(Katrin)*

*der Schinder(hannes) der tut waß!*

*So , exklusiv für dich . Der Schinder(hannes) holt dich in *
*Wiesbaden ab und fährt dich auch wieder zurück!*
*Ja richtig gehört ,natürlich macht das ein Taxi Unternehmen*
*unseres Vertrauens.*
*Jetzt zum Hammer-Schinder(hannes) Preis  220        Euro.*
*Was sagst du jetzt ?*
*Mehr Info bei Mir.*

*Der Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) MTB Emmelshausen e.V.*


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (4. Mai 2011)

mac_world schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bleiben die Strecken unverändert gegenüber dem letzten Jahr?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Hallo Mac World

Noch nicht alles geklärt, es liegen noch Bäume auf der Strecke wie auch 2010, wenn die noch geräumt werden, fahren wir den Mäuseberg wieder runter, sonst wie 2010.

Es sei den, es passiert noch etwas im Wald(2010 mußten wir Freitags die Marathonstrecke wegen Rückearbeiten und die Spuren davon ändern, wenn du in den Spuren der Rückefahrzeuge bis zum Tretlager versinkst ist das nicht so toll)

wir sind guter Hoffnung.
bis zum 22.05.2011

der Oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Poison_Girl (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

danke für die schnellen Antworten, ich werde darauf zurückkommen.
Vor allem das Angebot von Wettermann hört sich unwiderstehlich an. 
Aber, könnte man an dem Preis noch was drehen?? Sonst könnte ich ja gleich mit dem Helikopter anreisen 
Eigentlich ne verlockende Idee - nur, ob mein Bike da reinpasst????
Evtl. hab ich ne ganz schnöde Auto-Mitfahrgelegenheit gefunden, dann würde man sich sehen am 22. 
Viele Grüße,

Katrin


----------



## Wettermann (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mädels, (Katrin)

also wer sich über Schinder(hannes) Preise beschwert gehört ÜBERROLLT
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ne Spaß beiseite. Natürlich bekommst du ein Großraum Taxi wo auch dein Bike
reingeht.
Und bei zwei Leuten sind es nur noch 50% von 220 E. bei drei Leuten ....%
und so weiter.
P.S. Sorry ,unser Heli ist am 22.Mai mit Mir unterwegs.
      Wer fährt den "Heute" noch Rad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Der Wettermann
Katrin.................bis 22.Mai


----------



## Seiffer (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 

wo finde ich die Kontodaten zur Überweisung denn noch mal? Ich bin angemeldet, finde aber nirgendwo mehr die Daten um zu überweisen...

Grüße


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (7. Mai 2011)

hey zusammen, 

ist die strecker sehr traillastig oder eher wald- und frostwege? . ich möchte mit jemandem starten der nicht unbedingt downhill freak ist...


----------



## Reiler (8. Mai 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> 
> ist die strecker sehr traillastig oder eher wald- und frostwege? . ich möchte mit jemandem starten der nicht unbedingt downhill freak ist...



Eher weniger. 1-2 stellen evtl. Aber man kann ja auch absteigen bevor man sich in unnötige Gefahr begibt.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (8. Mai 2011)

@ seiffer

...du hast Post !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

wann kommt die Ausschreibung des Kids Race?


----------



## Reiler (8. Mai 2011)

Gibts ne Siegerehrung bei der funstrecke?


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (8. Mai 2011)

Seiffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo finde ich die Kontodaten zur Überweisung denn noch mal? Ich bin angemeldet, finde aber nirgendwo mehr die Daten um zu überweisen...
> 
> Grüße



Bankverbindung:
Volksbank Rhein-Nahe-Hunsrück3
BLZ 56090000
KTO 293341
Inhaber:Schinderhannes MTB e.V.

schöne Grüße
der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (8. Mai 2011)

Reiler schrieb:


> Gibts ne Siegerehrung bei der funstrecke?



Ja gibt es

Pokale für die ersten und Sachpreise

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (8. Mai 2011)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wann kommt die Ausschreibung des Kids Race?



Hallo Chris

wir sind dran,

wird ein Anmeldformular geben , ausdrucken und mitbringen zum Unterlagen abholen. wir brauchen eine Unterschrift der/des Erziehungsberechtigten

wie viel seit Ihr?
Mail an : [email protected]
die können auch auskunft geben
gruß
Der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Chr!s (10. Mai 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Hallo Chris
> [...]
> wie viel seit Ihr?
> [...]
> ...



Wie viele wir in der Abteilung sind? 
Das findet man in diesem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449206

Bisher möchten 6 Kiddies von uns starten, aber da werden sicher noch ein paar dazukommen.

Schade, dass keine Voranmeldung bzw. Vorabüberweisung (beim Kids-Race) möglich ist. Dann möchte ich aber darum bitten, dass Quittungsblöcke bereit liegen.

Danke euch.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo Chris

wir werden genug Quittungsblöcke dahaben.

wir fahren Mittwoch 11.05 und Donnertags 19.05 jeweils 15:00 Uhr
für die Kids eine Übungsrunde.
wenn ihr wollt

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Reiler (10. Mai 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> wir fahren Mittwoch 11.05 und Donnertags 19.05 jeweils 15:00 Uhr
> für die Kids eine Übungsrunde.



sehr vorbildlich.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (10. Mai 2011)

Man tut was man kann für den Nachwuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wettermann (13. Mai 2011)

*So ihr Lieben,*

*nun das Wetter vom Schinder(hannes) Wettermann !*



  Sonntag            22 Mai    Sonne ,Wolkenlos
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Höchst: 25°      Niedrig: 14°
  Wind 22 kmh    Luftf.29%     R.Risiko 5%


  Freut euch , das Weizen Bier nach dem Rennen könnt ihr bei über
  20 Grad genießen .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ja,Ja ich weiß das allgelobte Schinder(hannes) Wetter ist das nicht !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Aber versprochen, es gibt auch bestimmt mal wieder das Original*

  Schinder(hannes) Wetter !     (Nur nicht in diesem Jahr)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## Reiler (14. Mai 2011)

Wettermann schrieb:


> *So ihr Lieben,*
> 
> *nun das Wetter vom Schinder(hannes) Wettermann !*
> 
> ...





momentan bekommt man ja eher staublunge im wald? is das bei euch oben auch so momentan?

weizenbier das 20 grad hat trink mal lieber selbst...


----------



## leon09 (14. Mai 2011)

So ich bin fit und gut drauf. Ich zieh euch alle ab


----------



## Sauerlandracer (14. Mai 2011)

... egal welches Wetter ! Ist mein erster Schinderhannes und ich freu mich drauf...


----------



## Wettermann (14. Mai 2011)

Reiler schrieb:


> momentan bekommt man ja eher staublunge im wald? is das bei euch oben auch so momentan?
> 
> weizenbier das 20 grad hat trink mal lieber selbst...






Hallo Reiler,


-zurzeit Regen im Hunsrück !!!!!!

-wenn Du dein Weizen lieber mit 25 Grad trinkst.........
 der Schinder(hannes) kann "fast" alles möglich machen !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Der Wettermann


----------



## Reiler (14. Mai 2011)

Wettermann schrieb:


> Hallo Reiler,
> 
> 
> -zurzeit Regen im Hunsrück !!!!!!
> ...





Ok lieber 25. Ich wuste doch das man sich auf euch verlassen kann. 

Darf man eigentlich mit crosser starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shadow_muc (15. Mai 2011)

*Startplatz für den Schinderhannes zu vergeben!*

Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen kann ich nicht fahren - hat jemand Interesse am Startplatz für die Mitteldistanz (67km)??


----------



## Chr!s (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

was ist denn für die Jahrgänge 1995 - 1997 vorgesehen?
Fürs Kids-Race zu alt und laut Online-Anmeldung für keine der ausgeschriebenen Strecken startberechtigt.

Zumindest für die Fun oder Kurzstrecke würde ich mir wünschen, den Kids in Begleitung eines Betreuers oder Elternteils den Start zu genehmigen. Sofern die Online-Anmeldung dafür nicht mehr umgestellt werden kann, so bitte ich bei Nachmeldungen dies zu berücksichtigen und keine Nachmeldegebühr in diesen Fällen zu erheben. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Sauerlandracer (16. Mai 2011)

... ich habe noch gar keine Info zur Startzeit am Sonntag und meine Startnummernvergabe bekommen...
Nicht das das vergessen wird !!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2011)

hat mal einer ne adresse mit plz fürs navi? ... damit ich es sonntag auch wieder finde


----------



## Dave.82 (17. Mai 2011)

@ Heavybiker
Rhein-Mosel-Str. 181, 56281 Emmelshausen (und dann noch paar Meter weiter aus dem Ort zu den Parkplätzen am Friedhof und am Sportplatz).

@ Sauerlandracer
Startzeiten stehen doch auf der Homepage.
Startnummernvergabe müsste meines Wissens bis 30min. vor dem Start offen sein.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Mai 2011)

danke .... wenn ich mal den ort hab find ich es schon ... hab letztes jahr auch am friedhof geparkt


----------



## v.s (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bräuchte noch einige Infos bezügl. der Marathonstrecke. Ist das eine große Runde oder zwei Runden oder wie? Nach wie vielen Kilometern kommen die Verpflegungsstellen?

Danke, bis Sonntag


----------



## kona86 (19. Mai 2011)

Der Marathon ist eine große Runde. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sind es 3 Verpflegungsstelle und dazu kommt noch die ein oder andere Wasserstelle. Bei wie viel km


----------



## Dave.82 (19. Mai 2011)

im Schinderhannes-Gästebuch steht dazu folgendes:



> von Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes) am 25.04.2011 09:08
> Hallo Sandro,
> 
> Verflegung 1. ca. bei 21 km
> ...


----------



## onkeldueres (19. Mai 2011)

Bitte nicht die Strecke künstlich bewässern;-)
Sonntag ist auch Team Kette Links wieder am Start.
Grosse Vorfreude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauron1977 (19. Mai 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie die km und HM denn tatsächlich ausfallen auf der Langstrecke.
Ich habs grad nicht 100prozentig auswendig, aber angegeben ist es in der Ausschreibung irgendwas mit 93km/2300HM, wenn man das Höhenprofil dann aber anklickt steht dort 90 km und 2600 HM.
Was stimmt denn eher? Klar, minimale Abweichungen gibts immer, aber 300 HM mehr oder weniger sind für mich am Sonntag doch entscheidend bei der Auswahl ob Lang- oder Mitteldistanz!

Grüßle 
Sauron


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2011)

...die Höhenangaben der Mittelstrecke waren letztes Jahr eher optimistisch, also Plan mal eher mehr HM ein 

Gruesse


----------



## Wettermann (20. Mai 2011)

*So*.......*erst* *mal Sorry**an alle weil die letzten
Tage von uns nichts mehr zu hören war*





*Der Grund:  ganz einfach*,*wir sind z.Z. Tag und
Nacht** im Einsatzt !*  (echt jetzt)
*Beim Schinder(hannes)* *muss sogar der Wettermann
zum Ausschildern *




*Auf unserer* *HP  werden wohl 90% der Fragen beantwortet .
Also nicht SAUER sein ,ihr wollt ja auch am Sonntag
viel Spaß auf der Strecke haben und vor allem was gutes
zwischen die Zähne gekommen !

So...jetzt** noch eine schöne Anreise*





*Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)*


----------



## Kastel67 (20. Mai 2011)

Tja und jetzt??

US-Prediger-sagt-Weltuntergang-fuer-21-Mai-voraus

War jetzt die ganze Mühe umsonst??

Gruß k67


----------



## Blut Svente (20. Mai 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Tja und jetzt??
> 
> US-Prediger-sagt-Weltuntergang-fuer-21-Mai-voraus
> 
> ...



Na gut! BLEIB ICH HALT ZU HAUSE


----------



## hesinde2006 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich und mein Bike suchen noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit (bestenfalls von Mülheim-Kärlich) von Koblenz liesse sich aber einfach einrichten.


----------



## Reiler (21. Mai 2011)

morgen gehts rund...pünktlich zum schinnerhannes kam auch streckenbefeuchtung und man wird von der staublunge verschont ! ;-)


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

hats geregnet?


----------



## lubbenz (21. Mai 2011)

was hat die strecke eigentlich hautpsächlich für eine beschaffenheit? gibt ja keine karte auf der homepage, nur paar bildchen bei facebook 
bin noch nie beim schinderhannes mitgefahren, wenn ihr da von staublunge und matsch redet hört sich das ja eher nicht so nach racing-ralph bereifung an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

also ich werd wohl wenn sich nix drastisch ändert vorn larsen tt und hinten aspen oder raceking fahren  ... sollte wohl passen falls net noch die sinflut kommt


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

scheint wohl doch geregnet zu haben... was sagen die "eingeborenen" zu den bedinungen ?


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Mai 2011)

Morgen solls regnen bei ca.19 Grad.Ist man ja gewöhnt.


----------



## Dave.82 (21. Mai 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> scheint wohl doch geregnet zu haben... was sagen die "eingeborenen" zu den bedinungen ?



Gestern hats geregnet. Heute den ganzen Tag Sonne. Die Strecke ist derzeit recht trocken.
Gruss Dave


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

merci


----------



## Thomas W. (21. Mai 2011)

und morgen...was sagen die wetterfrösche????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

wetter.com sagt trocken mit 20% nass wahrscheinlichkeit und 19-21°


----------



## Jago (21. Mai 2011)

Freu mich schon auf Morgen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2011)

Dann lass ich die Roller-Bereifung drauf. Bin bisher jeden Trail im Taunus mit dem Renegade gut runter gekommen, dann wird es auch im trockenen Hunsrück klappen. Freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## onkeldueres (21. Mai 2011)

Jezz gezz lohooos!!!!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Mai 2011)

jetzt schon? ... ich geh jetzt erstmal blad bubu machen


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo Schinder(hannes) Fans
letzte Meldung
Streck ziemlich trocken,
Wetter könnte ab Mittags etwas Feucht werden, wird nicht viel sein, evtl nur Abschnitte.
Es wird morgen schnell werden...........
also Vorsicht trockener Untergrund im bereich Schotter und Kurven.....  kanns eng werden.
Getränke und Körner an den Verpflegungstellen ausreichend vorhanden, zusätzliche Wasserstellen eingerichtet.
Kette rechts und ab.
Stand Teilnehmer heute knapp 800 (Rekord)


Kids Race Heute super Wetter super stimmung.  knapp 60 Kids waren da.
Bis Morgen
 Der Oberschinder(Hannes)


----------



## Dave.82 (22. Mai 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die tolle Veranstaltung! Super wars!

Mein Vorposter meinte wohl die Links-Kurve kurz nach/bei Ney auf einem Wirtschaftsweg.
Mich hats auch gelegt, bin schön über den Asphalt geschliddert. Mein Hintermann hats in der Kurve auch zersemmelt. Aber das konnten die Veranstalter nicht wissen, dass es während des Rennens anfängt zu regnen. Ich denke das konnte man nicht ahnen.

Ich möchte besonders die super Streckenausschilderung hervorheben! Genial gut! Da können sich die nördlichen Nachbarn jenseits des Ehrbachtales mal eine Scheibe abschneiden  

Ein wenig Regen um die Sache zu würzen um zum Weizenbier im Ziel dann wieder Sonne! Saubere Leistung Herr Wettermann! Bitte jedes Jahr so!

Nächstes Jahr wieder auf der Marathonstrecke!

Viele Grüße
Dave


----------



## onkeldueres (22. Mai 2011)

Yeah.Das war wieder völlig endgeil-Topstrecke,super Orga.Danke an alle Streckenposten und an die Zuschauer die uns toll angefeuert haben.Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (22. Mai 2011)

... großes Lob an die Organisatoren !
Die Strecke war super ausgeschildert, auch die Gefahren wurden rechtzeitig durch ein Schild angezeigt und auch einige Wurzeln und Unebenheiten durch Farbspray markiert. Top Leistung !

... ich würde sagen bis nächstes Jahr !!!


----------



## lateville (22. Mai 2011)

Gute Orga!HUT ab!


Mich hat es auch leider in der besagten Linkskurve gesemmelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Mai 2011)

Der Schinderhannes ist schon was besonderes!! Vor allem die Top Oraganisation ist lobend zu erwähnen!!! Da kann sich der ein oder andere MTB Veranstalter was abgucken!!!!!!! So gehts!



DANKE !!!!!


----------



## kollo (22. Mai 2011)

Moin - ich fands auch wie immer super - für meine  Form könnt Ihr ja nichts...

Leider habe ich meine Brille unterwegs verloren, vielleicht hat ja einer, der hier mitliest oder das ORGA-Team einen Fund gemacht.

Es ist eine Adidas Evil Eye S in silbergrau mit orangen Gläsern, verloren vermutlich auf der Abfahrt mit den angemalten Bodenwellen vor der Streckenteilung zur kleinen Runde . Vorher habe ich sie nämlich abgesetzt....

Würd mich freuen, wenn sich jemand melden würde.
Danke
Jens


----------



## powderJO (22. Mai 2011)

hola,

war nach eine jahr pause auch mal wieder da â es hat sich gelohnt. echt schÃ¶ne strecke und tolle orga. werde beim nÃ¤chsten mal aber am vortag nicht unbedingt mit dem bike von ffm in den hunsrÃ¼ck anreisen...


----------



## mäcpomm (22. Mai 2011)

Ich denke da will ich in 2012 auch mal hin.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Mai 2011)

muß auch sagen, wieder sehr geil ... alles top und hat richtig spass gemacht 
vor allem als dann doch noch etwas schinderhannes wetter aufkam 
und meine startnummer fand ich auch sehr geil ... ich mag den film 300


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (22. Mai 2011)

Schinder(hannes) Fahrer

Vielen dank für euer Lob,,,,,,,wir haben uns auch den A .....aufge...... vorher, naja
wir machens für euch...
Du der die Brille verloren hat. auf der HP ne e- mail hinschreiben mit deiner Adresse 
wir werdenuns bemühen alles zu klären.
Wo war das Teerstück in Ney???? 
Aller Stress vorher ist weg .... wenn du als Orgateam da stehst und nach der einführungsrunde rasen hunderte von Fahrern an die vorbei......
das ist eine gefühl.......
910 Teilnehmer..................
der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## Jaymano75 (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## szkyr (22. Mai 2011)

Super Tag, Top Oraga, bin 2012 wieder dabei


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Mai 2011)

Heute hat sich wieder bestätigt, warum der Schinderhannes mein Lieblingsrennen ist. Hat wieder viel Spaß auf der schönen Strecke. Hab nur die erste Trailabfahrt nach der Einführungsrunde vermisst. Die war sonst hübscher.
Ich komme sicher nächstes Jahr wieder, dann vielleicht auch mal wieder auf der Mittelstrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bender2206 (22. Mai 2011)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Dann fange ich mal an!
> 
> Tolle Veranstatlung, super Ogra
> und die Strecke war auch im spitze.
> ...



Muss auch sagen war eine echt gelungene Veranstaltung.
Und in der besagten Kurve Stand hinterher die Feuerwehr und hat ausreichend auf Rutschgefahr hingewiesen.


----------



## Trekki (22. Mai 2011)

bender2206 schrieb:


> Und in der besagten Kurve Stand hinterher die Feuerwehr und hat ausreichend auf Rutschgefahr hingewiesen.


Es haben sich aber auch mindestens 8 dort lang gelegt.
Quelle: einer, der sich lang gelegt hat und noch 7 weitere beobachtet hat.

-trekki


----------



## Cornells (23. Mai 2011)

Grosses Lob an den Veranstalter!!! 
Hat uns sehr gut gefallen! Strecke war spitze ausgelschildert und war abwechslungsreich zu fahren! 
Mein Persönlicher Höhepunkt kam kurz vorm Tiefpunkt  
Die Handvoll Leute die in einer Ortschaft 20km vor dem Ziel mit Musik, Mikro und Megafon jeden Fahrer die kleine Steigung rauf gepeitscht haben, waren so geil! Das hat nochmal richtig Kräfte frei gesetzt!
Leider kam dann einen knappen Km später der Tiefpunkt! Besagte LinksKurve hat es mich dermassen raus gehauen, das ich mit richtig Schmerzen weiter fahren musste und richtig viel an Zeit verloren habe! 
In der Kuve hat es wirklich viele raus gehauen! Hab mindestens 20 Leute gesprochen die da nen Abflug gemacht haben! Aber kein Vorwurf an das Orga Team... Ihr könnt schliesslich nix dafür das durch den kleinen Regenschauer der Teer auf einmal ganz schmierig wird. 
Aber wie ich euch einschätze steht nächstes Jahr vor der Kurve ein Warnschild  

Wir kommen sicher nächstes Jahr wieder! 
Macht weiter so!


----------



## Dave.82 (23. Mai 2011)

@ Ellenbogen-raus

man fährt Ney rein, überquert die Hauptstrasse und fährt über einen Feldweg wieder Richtung Hauptstrasse (Ortsausgang Richtung Dieler), dort kommt man auf einen asphaltierten Wirtschaftsweg der auf die Felder führt. In der 90°-Linkskurve direkt am Ortsausgang hats dann  geknallt. Wir sind auch mit 2 Mann zeitgleich über den Asphalt geschliddert. Bei mir wars recht glimpflich ausgegangen, meine Beine hast Du ja gesehen 
Die Schmerzen kamen vor lauter Adrenalin aber erst gestern abend. 

Vielen Dank nochmal auch an die Feuerwehr, dass sie so schnell reagiert hat und später wohl dort gewarnt hat.
Bei der Zieldurchfahrt habe ich das rote Aufblasdings vermisst 

Viele Grüße
Dave


----------



## Sauerlandracer (23. Mai 2011)

@ Dave 82

... das rote aufblas Dings wurde wohl vom Krankenwagen platt gefahren, so wurde es mir gestern zumindestens erzählt


----------



## Dave.82 (23. Mai 2011)

@ Sauerlandracer

weiß ich, hätte es gerne noch mal von einem Augenzeugen gelesen 
Die Zuschauer müssen wohl viel Aktion gehabt haben. Aber schön, dass auch hier schnell gehandelt werden konnte.

Die Ergebnisse sind übrigens schon online!

http://www2.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=6264&lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandracer (23. Mai 2011)

... gut zu wissen ! Weißt du wie das mit den Urkunden läuft ?


----------



## Jule (23. Mai 2011)

Ich fand's auch wieder sehr schön!
Und toll, daß so viele Mädels bei der Kurzstrecke dabei waren. Mit mehr Konkurrenz macht's noch mehr Spaß! 

Bin aber auch 1x gestürzt. Zu schnell in ein rutschiges Wiesenstück reingefahren. Bin aber wenigstens halbwegs weich gelandet.


----------



## andi-67 (23. Mai 2011)

Eine wirklich gelungene Veranstaltung mit sehr guter Organisation und einer wundervollen Strecke. Das Wetter war gut und etwas Regen mittendrin war das Salz in der Suppe,  auch wenn es einen in einer Kurve geschmissen hat (gehöre auch dazu). 

Auch von mir hier ein dickes Lob an alle Beteiligten


----------



## lahnbiker (23. Mai 2011)

Hat dieses Jahr wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Endlich mal wieder beim Schinderhannes durchgekommen ohne Pannen oder Extremschlamm. Zum ersten Mal die Langstrecke gefahren. Platzierung total egal, Hauptsache die gesetzte Zeit unterboten.

Irgendwie gar nicht toll fand ich das etwas falsch platzierte 10km-Hinweisschild vor dem Ziel. Das hat sich aber zum Glück mit dem "5km zum Ziel"-Schild wieder korrigiert...  
Ansonsten wie immer tolle Organisation und Streckenbeschilderung! Und auch gute Reaktion, dass später die Feuerwehr auf besagte Stelle im Ort hingewiesen hat.

Überraschend hatte ich nur ca. 2050hm auf dem Radcomputer. Bin eigentlich eher von den im Höhenprofil angegeben 2600hm ausgegangen. Normalerweise wurde früher doch eher Understatement bei den Angaben betrieben...


----------



## peacher (23. Mai 2011)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Hat dieses Jahr wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Endlich mal wieder beim Schinderhannes durchgekommen ohne Pannen oder Extremschlamm. Zum ersten Mal die Langstrecke gefahren. Platzierung total egal, Hauptsache die gesetzte Zeit unterboten.
> 
> Irgendwie gar nicht toll fand ich das etwas falsch platzierte 10km-Hinweisschild vor dem Ziel. Das hat sich aber zum Glück mit dem "5km zum Ziel"-Schild wieder korrigiert...
> Ansonsten wie immer tolle Organisation und Streckenbeschilderung! Und auch gute Reaktion, dass später die Feuerwehr auf besagte Stelle im Ort hingewiesen hat.
> ...




Das mit den Höhenmetern könnte am Wetterumschwung bzw. den regenschauern liegen. Wenn Dein Computer barometrisch misst, dann stimmt die Aufzeichnung nicht mehr, wenn sich der Luftdruck gravierend ändert.


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Mai 2011)

Wo bleiben die Fotos????


----------



## lahnbiker (23. Mai 2011)

@peacher: Eine Auswirkung des Wetterumschwungs auf den Höhenmesser habe ich auch schon vermutet. Bei meiner Mitfahrerin waren es ja noch weniger HM. 
Wäre interessant zu wissen welche Höhenmeterangabe nun richtig ist, die ausgeschriebenen 2300 oder die 2600 aus den Profil?


----------



## M5PWR (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
mein GPS hat 2386 HM verzeichnet, aber nur 91,6 km.

Einzige Kritik war die bei KM 39 in einer Abfahrt mangelnde Flatterband-
absperrung geradeaus, so dass ich bis ganz nach unten zum Gasthof 
(Daubisberger Mühle ) gefahren bin und wieder 200m zurück mußte (ziemlich steil) ; für den Streckenposten der am Abzweig stand, war wohl mein Tempo zu hoch gewesen 

Grüsse,
Maik

P.S.: Danke nochmal für den Support vorm Rennen mit der Sattelstütze


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Mai 2011)

hach ja... es war einfach geil


----------



## Wettermann (24. Mai 2011)

*Vielen Dank an Euch alle,


 ja genau an euch! Es ist nämlich so.....im letzten Jahr haben
wir schon gedacht aufgrund der nicht so starken Teilnehmer
"ups "was ist denn jetzt hier los.

Aber alles Käse,das Wetter macht schon verdammt was aus.
In diesem Jahr habt ihr uns förmlich überrollt

Das ist auch schön so,denn für uns ist es eine Bestätigung einmal
über die Anzahl der Teilnehmer und zum zweiten über das Positive
Feedback in den Bekannten Foren .

Aber auch euer Kritik ist sehr wichtig !!!

Das ganze "Ding" wird nämlich von Bikern für Biker und nicht von
Veranstalter Profis durchgezogen ! 

Nun noch zu einem nicht so schönen Thema.
Ja es ist leider so.......es gibt leider einen Toten zu vermelden,
das Aufblasbare Werbe "Ding" im Start Ziel Bereich hat es nicht
überlebt !
Es wurde von einem Krankenwagen mit Blaulicht überrollt,alle Bemühungen des Notarztes schlugen fehl !(Ruhe Sanft)

Wann es und ob es 2012 weitergeht wird am Donnerstag bei einem oder zwei oder doch ein paar mehr Bier ausgetrunken

So, jetzt genug gelabter  .

Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)
und der ganze Verein Schiderhannes MTB e.V.
sagt schön Danke bei euch allen





*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkeldueres (24. Mai 2011)

Hey Wettermann,macht mal Fotos rein.........los jetzt.;-)


----------



## Wettermann (24. Mai 2011)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Hey Wettermann,macht mal Fotos rein.........los jetzt.;-)


*Kommt ne Frau zum Arzt........und will Bilder haben.

Einmal kommen Bilder unter : http://www.sportfoto-schmidt.de/
und zum zweiten auf unserer HP.
Nur lass uns mal etwas Luft schnappen,kommen bald  
*


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (24. Mai 2011)

Also Wettermann am Donnerstag bei 1-??? Bier.
und ein kl Ram....

Noch ne kleinigkeit.

der super Trail kurz nach der Einführungsrunde wurde es vor kurzem  mit schwerem gerät geräumt, durch die Spurrillen kommst du mit 29 Zoll nicht durch, aber wer weiß......

In dem besagten Teerstück hinter Ney .....kommen zwei Schilder hin.

das rote dindsda wurde wie gesagt vom DRK mitgenommen im wahrsten Sinne... in der Einführungsrunde der Funstrecke,,,, der hing unter dem Ding und
aus dem Wald kamen die fahrer mit Affenzahn an die Zuschauer haben sofort reagiert und die bänder abgerissen so das die Fahrer über den Parkplatz an dem DRK wagen vorbeifahren konnten.....

bezüglich HM ich habe die Strecke am pc mit Magic Map erstellt, da gibt es schon abweichungen,je nach Filterung(1900-2800 HM), dann das wetter, und je nach GPS Gerät.....

bezüglich Flatterband..... im bereich Daubisbergermühle, das ist ein Hauptwanderweg....d a hält nichts lange..
wir fahren abends die Strecke ab, wir fahren vor dem Rennen die ganzen Strecken ab und 10 min vor Start nochmal....
 Streckenposten müssen nicht schnell laufen können und müßen auch mal 

Wettermann bis Donnerstag

Ihr alle bis bald

der oberschinder(hannes)


----------



## Jule (24. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder sind da! 
http://www.sportfoto-schmidt.de/


----------



## volki3 (24. Mai 2011)

Super Orga, klasse Veranstaltung!!!  
Wir kommen wieder 

Gruß der Mokka-Express


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (28. Mai 2011)

Achtung an alle Schinderhannes Fans.Wir haben Ihn
Termin 2012  

8.Schinder(hannes) MTB Super-Bike in Emmelshausen  
06.05.2012


----------



## onkeldueres (28. Mai 2011)

Mach ma Anmeldung auf;-)Bin wieder dabei!!
Andere Frage.Gibts auch Fotos auf eurer HP von 2011??


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Mai 2011)

Yes !!! :d :d :d


----------



## Sauerlandracer (29. Mai 2011)

... ich bin wieder dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (29. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht denn das Wetter aus für 2012? Regen?


----------



## Wettermann (29. Mai 2011)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das Wetter aus für 2012? Regen?


*
Ja das Wetter, was soll ich sagen ?
Also wenn man dieses Jahr heranzieht wird es über 25C. heiß,
trocken und noch staubiger in 2012 !

@*onkeldueres,HeavyBiker,Sauerlandracer
Ihr seit ja gar nicht mehr zu STOPPEN
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ist doch gerade mal ne Woche her !

@Sauerlandracer

2012 wollen wir 4 Sauerländer sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.S. Habe eben ein Weizen im Alten Bahnhof getrunken.(Du weist schon)



Euer Wettermann vom Schinder(hannes)


----------



## Sauerlandracer (30. Mai 2011)

@ Wettermann

... ja bei Christine ist es echt gut !
Der Schinderhannes ist jetzt zwar schon ne Woche her aber ich glaube ich bekomme Entzugserscheinungen. Wie sind denn die Seba Med Bike Days ? Ist ja auch bei euch in der Nähe ?


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (30. Mai 2011)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> @ Wettermann
> 
> ... ja bei Christine ist es echt gut !
> Der Schinderhannes ist jetzt zwar schon ne Woche her aber ich glaube ich bekomme Entzugserscheinungen. Wie sind denn die Seba Med Bike Days ? Ist ja auch bei euch in der Nähe ?



Hi Sauerlandracer.
Sebamed Day ist sehr gut, erstmal hoch, hoch und dann schön  in unserer Nähe durch Wald  und Trails.
Es gibt ne Challenge, schau mal im Netz nach
mtbchallenge.de 8 Rennen insgesamt.

Fotos von uns bald auf HP 

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## StefanBach (30. Mai 2011)

Mal ne ganz doofe Frage, ich war auch am WE dabei und wollt mir jetzt  meine "Urkunde" ausdrucken. Ich finde nur nirgends so eine Möglichkeit,  auch steht nirgends was dazu geschrieben. Kann es auch sein ich hätte  mit der Vorlage irgendwo hingehen müssen und es direkt da reindrucken  lassen? Ohne auch nur einen Hinweis ist das das einzigste was ich  bemängeln könnte am WE.
MfG


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stefan Bach

In Starterpaket soll jeder eine Urkunde haben, (wenn nicht kann ich dir eine zusenden)
über www.Schinderhannes-MTB.de kommst du auf unsere seite, Ergebnisse 2011 anklicken
deine Startnummer, oben bei: suche........ eingeben , anklicken dann hast du deine Daten
und ausdrucken....Schwubbs, fertig......
wenn nicht klappt einfach melden.
ein bißchen versteckt........naja soll ja nicht einfach sein.
der oberschinderhannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StefanBach (30. Mai 2011)

Alles klar besten dank, da wär ich im Leben nit drauf gekommen das da zu suchen. Nur leider ist die Urkunde nicht für Tintendrucker geeignet, Sieht jetzt aus wie Sau. Pech gehabt.
Ansonsten war alles Super an dem WE
MfG


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (30. Mai 2011)

Normalerweise geht das mit Tintenstrahldrucker
Du kannst mir deine Adresse u Startnummer an meine E mailAdressen senden.
[email protected]
ich sende dir dein Urkunde zu.

kein Problem.
der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## StefanBach (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für das Angebot, aber das ist den Aufwand nicht wert, ich druck mir den Ausschnitt nochmal auf nicht lakierten Papier aus und klebs drüber. Dann kann ich auch noch die fehlenden Höhenmeter gleich mit drauf schreiben. Wills ja eh nicht aufhängen, soll nur im "Urkundenordner" abgelegt werden für vergleiche in den nächsten Jahren.
MfG


----------



## Wettermann (30. Mai 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan Bach
> 
> In Starterpaket soll jeder eine Urkunde haben, (wenn nicht kann ich dir eine zusenden)
> über www.Schinderhannes-MTB.de kommst du auf unsere seite, Ergebnisse 2011 anklicken
> ...



*Hört mal alle nicht hin  !
Jetzt kommt ein Interner:*




*
Hey  *Ellenbogen-Raus *das mit dem *"Schwubbs",*hast mir geklaut*



* !!

Euer ,Dein Wettermann
*


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (30. Mai 2011)

Wettermann.

hat mir gut gefallen

klären wir am Montag bei einem Bier


Gestern Saarschleife gefahren
Heut noch halbtot

der Oberschinderhannes


----------



## lieblingsschaf (12. September 2011)

Hat Euch jetzt der Wahnsinnn ereilt???
Schinderhannes-Flyer mit der Erwähnung von Staub?!? Und tatsächlich, auf dem Bild ist Staub zu sehen. Ich bin schockiert!

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (12. September 2011)

Wir werden es abwarten 
aber für uns vom Orga-Team war es auch mal schön die Strecke trocken
auszuschildern und auch bei der Veranstaltung nicht immer Nasse Füße zu haben.

wir werden uns aber 2012 bemühen , Notfalls muß die Feuerwehr ran,
die können auch bei Sonnenschein eine Schinder(hannes) strecke zaubern


----------



## Sauerlandracer (13. September 2011)

... ein kleines Schauer hat es doch gegeben !


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (13. September 2011)

Für unsere Verhältnisse war das kein Regen, das war nur damit es nicht so viel Staubt


----------



## Sauerlandracer (13. September 2011)

... wenn ich mir die Fotos von den letzten Jahren angucke dann geb ich dir Recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (13. September 2011)

der 6. Schinder(hannes) 2010 war einer der schlimmsten, nach der einführungsrunde konnte man niemanden mehr erkennen 
das war eine Schlammschlacht ohne ende 

es gab auch faherer die haben im Ziel noch gelacht


----------



## Wettermann (19. September 2011)

_Noch 230 Tage bis zum 8. Schinder(hannes)

Euer Wettermann_


----------



## Reiler (19. September 2011)

mein schinderhannes-wetterapp sagt gerade, dass es 2012 regnen wird...und jetzt???


----------



## Trekki (19. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich planen die Bauern jetzt schon in 229 Tagen die Wiesen zu mähen.


----------



## Ellenbogen-Raus (20. September 2011)

Trekki

das ist auch schon in der Planung, kein Witz.


Und die Streckenänderungen auch

Und unser neuer Startplatz auch.

las dich überraschen


----------



## Wettermann (20. September 2011)

Ellenbogen-Raus schrieb:


> Trekki
> 
> das ist auch schon in der Planung, kein Witz.
> 
> ...





Hey Ellenbogen-Raus ,


verrate mal nicht so viel sonnst...... geht das mit der 

Nachfrage schon los wann man sich Anmelden kann !

Aber mal unter uns : wenn die wüssten was 2012 beim 

8.Schinder(hannes) alles NEU sein wir !!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und es sind noch 229 Tage bis dahinn 






Gruß , der Wettermann


----------

